# Loose wing mirror solution worth every penny



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Passenger wing mirror on my 05 plated 544 A-class was loose where it fixed to the body. A search on Google revealed solutions from CurlyBoy posted in June 2011.

The only difference is I took off the plastic covers and removed the arm before giving it a good whack with a wooden mallet. Tightened up the screws and it is now rock solid.

Job's a good 'un and well worth stumping up for membership.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brock said:


> Passenger wing mirror on my 05 plated 544 A-class was loose where it fixed to the body. A search on Google revealed solutions from CurlyBoy posted in June 2011.
> 
> The only difference is I took off the plastic covers and removed the arm before giving it a good whack with a wooden mallet. Tightened up the screws and it is now rock solid.
> 
> Job's a good 'un and well worth stumping up for membership.


What did you give a good whack to?


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

The original post said hit from underneath and so I whacked the bracket from underneath.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Below is a reply I made some time ago about someone worried about damaging their mirrors when in storage.


If you are really worried about them being damaged in storage they are very easy to remove completely. Just give the bottom of the bracket where they are fitted to the body a quick tap upwards with a hammer (use a piece of wood to protect the paintwork) and the whole mirror complete with arm will just lift off. Discovered this when brother-in-law had to remove his to tighten the screws holding fixing bracket to side of cab. They just slide up out of a "V" shaped channel and drop back in when replacing. No screws holding them in, just their own weight bearing down on it. If you have electric mirrors, just unplug the connecting plug.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Agree - did the same when I had to remove/tighten mine

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Brock, I must have missed that bit :roll:

Does anyone need a drivers side mirror (2.8 2001 model) I have a complete and in very good condition offside mirror, two long reach arms, and two of the door panel mounts, I'm going to put them on Ebay at some point, but would take serious offers (badly need the dosh) they are none electrical, but the mounts are there on all the mirror head bodies apparently.

Not related but a I have a good strong battery tray too possibly, pictures of all via PM if needed.


----------

